# new sailors



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

my family and I husband and four children (15 to 4 years)have just bought a 36 ft gaff ketch. We are looking for any hints on sailing her. We are not into racing around, just enjoying ourselves in waters close to home (GoldCoast, Australia)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what is your experience level?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Im 40 years old,divorced,teacher on electric from apprenticeship center of Turkey.I have a lot documents:amateur seaman licence+seaman book+special passport to 2003.
I helped on the board and also cooking at galley of Transom Stern to my brother at southern Turkey(Antalya to Bodrum).I fall in love with the SEA and SAILING.But I need experience.No problem on time and distance to sail with any boss/you.
Best winds...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you know the basics of sailing, the boat will teach you. Start by going on short trips on calm days and gradually "take it up a notch" as you feel comfortable. Try lots of different points of sail and trim combinations and "listen" to how she responds. If you pay attention to what the boat is telling you, you will be sailing her optimally in a very short time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is very interesting. Any other tips for someone new to sailing?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sail as much as you can...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don''t know if this message is still being watched, but just a couple of suggestions on handling the gaff rigging.

First, always try to raise or lower the gaff with the forked part nearest the mast -- the Throat, level with the part furthest from the mast -- the Peak being level. Or, you can have the Peak (back) a little higher than the Throat (front). But never let the Peak get lower than the Throat. When raised fully, of course, the peak will be much higher than the throat.

Second, be aware that with the added weight of the gaff way up high, be sure to turn into the wind when raising or lowering sails. Otherwise, if the wind catches the sail it will fling the gaff pretty far to one side or the other, and if your boat has lazy-jacks (nets on the sides of the sail that catch it when you lower it) the gaff will almost always get caught in the lazy-jack''s ropes.


----------

